# Plumber Assistant



## fergusson (Sep 19, 2011)

I am writing regarding my interest to apply as a Plumber Assistant in your Building & Maintenance company. 
3 year experience from Sweden and Denmark in the plumbing and pipefitting field. 
I am Australia Citizen I have Green card National OHS Construction Nsw. I am looking for work as Plumber Assistant to start with I hope you need extra hand 

I am good at renovation, repair, new and old item toilet, sink, bath, shower, drain, kitchen, cut n connected hot and cold pipe, floor heating, stop leak
painting and include heavy lifting 

Please feel free to contact me for any information me by phone and e-mail from 9 am till 7pm Fergusson 0447629128


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm sure the Australian equivalent of a Welfare Office has a job bank where you can brouse through the employment opportunities.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

If im not mistaken, we have (or had) some members from down under on the forum. Perhaps they could chime in to point you in the right direction.

Although im fairly certain that one of them wont be coming back... :whistling2:

And yeah, i whistled! Anybody got a problem with that?
:laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

your named after a plumbing supply company, you should have no problem finding a job in the trade


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What's that, like the third thread today from the same person?:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

U666A said:


> If im not mistaken, we have (or had) some members from down under on the forum. Perhaps they could chime in to point you in the right direction.
> 
> Although im fairly certain that one of them wont be coming back... :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Did I miss one of my Australian brothers get a public flogging?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, check out the Remembering Today thread in off topic...

It was closed before more blood was shed.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Yes, check out the Remembering Today thread in off topic...
> 
> It was closed before more blood was shed.


Was it actually closed?!? I thought that are American influenced panel of moderators would have let that beating continue to infinity... and beyond!

Good on you guys for not letting emotion overshadow your forum obligations! Kudos.
:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Yes, check out the Remembering Today thread in off topic...
> 
> It was closed before more blood was shed.


Thanks plumberman. Yea um That guy is not my brother. I think it's unfortunate people like that feel the need to express themselves when they clearly do not have a brain.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

U666A said:


> Was it actually closed?!? I thought that are American influenced panel of moderators would have let that beating continue to infinity... and beyond!
> 
> Good on you guys for not letting emotion overshadow your forum obligations! Kudos.
> :thumbup:


Do you deny your southern heritage? If you weren't raised in the south, you certainly picked up on the order of things. 

Feigned surprise, a kick, and lastly a compliment.

IMO, a kick followed by a compliment is no compliment at all. 

A "Kudos to the Moderators for keeping the Forum fair to all parties regardless of personal opinion" would have carried a lot more weight.

PZ Moderators are human beings and are not compensated for what they do for PZ. IMO, considering they are only men, they all do a fine job! :laughing: See how that comes across?

*IMO, THEY ALL DO A FINE JOB!*


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> ........ considering they are *only* *men*, they all do a fine job! :laughing: See how that comes across?
> 
> *IMO, THEY ALL DO A FINE JOB!*


spoken from high atop the amazon mountains


----------



## ChantellWilson (Oct 14, 2011)

it depends on your experince, my brother was working for years as a plumber, after about 4-5 years of experince he got the recognition from NSW and now he works for Tampa plumber as a lead plumber, its the experince that recognizes your talent


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Do you deny your southern heritage? If you weren't raised in the south, you certainly picked up on the order of things.
> 
> Feigned surprise, a kick, and lastly a compliment.
> 
> ...


You've got me all wrong, (as per usual... :laughing: ) yet again PC! 

YES, your wording was much more articulate, but I can assure you and all others, I meant no disrespect.

I was genuinely disgusted when I read that thread. I'm also fairly certain, (I'd have to check to be sure) that I refrained from commenting on that thread. Or, if I did comment, it was definitely not about "the watermen's" comment, but merely to express my empathy for all those whose lives were touched on that tragic day.

The "kick", as you call it, was only meant as an observation, and if it did have any sort of hidden meaning, it may have been of a rallying type.

I may say some "off-colour" things from time to time, and I know I often approach the boundaries of the posting rules in Le Zone...

But know this...

I would NEVER, and I mean NEVER insult your (or mine or ANYBODY ELSE'S for that matter) nation, heritage or beliefs of any sort in that manner.

Thanks for reading all!
:THUMBUP:

U.A.


P.S.

"Do you deny your southern heritage? If you weren't raised in the south, you certainly picked up on the order of things."

I'm sure I don't understand that whole paragraph... Perhaps you could spell it out for me PC, here, or via PM


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice post U666A.

Stereo-types of course, but not too far off either.

Yankees are known for telling it like it is for the most part. Usually running too fast on the treadmill to mind manners. If you need correcting, a Yankee will tell you in no uncertain terms. No setting you up for the fall and no hug afterward either. It's all about efficiency. F.U. is F.U. (and the horse you rode in on sometimes).

Southerners (bless their hearts ) are known for their manners. They are in no rush to get it over with. If you need correcting, a Southerner will compliment you, correct you, and hug you afterward. A Yankee might fall for the mannerly treatment a few times before they realize that 'Oh my' is F.U. and 'Bless your heart dear' is F.U. twice.

Mind you, both sides have their faults and both have strengths. Who can argue New England states have the best lobster and southerners know a thing or two about hush puppies & sweet tea? :yes:

FWIW - I could listen to a North Carolinian talk for hours.  But, I wouldn't pay one T & M for anything. :laughing:


----------

